

The audacity of free - fjabre
http://www.chrisbrogan.com/the-audacity-of-free/

======
idlewords
More appropriate title would be 'The Paucity of Anything To Say'. The post
references other stuff that has recently appeared on HN, but otherwise adds
nothing new to the discussion.

Perhaps there is a paid version of this essay with actual content?

------
NathanKP
I think this article contains some very valuable points about why "free" does
not always mean good. It encourages startups and others to not offer their
services free from the start, but rather to charge to ensure that their
clients are serious.

------
pohl
Ooh, this is a fun linguistic game...

capacity of help

opacity of hoop

perspicacity of hip

mendacity of, er, tenacity of...

...ok, I give up.

